# New To Smoking



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey guys im getting a house in a couple months and want to start smoking meat.

Can anyone reccomend an awesome smoker for a beginner, that produces great consistent results, and is easy to use?

i want to use charcoal and wood chips and things of that nature.

What do you think of the green egg?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2006)

Whatever smoker you choose just be sure that you do not have to remove whatever you are cooking to add more wood or charcoal.  THAT is a pain.  A wood/charcoal holder that sits on the side is REALLY easy to add to.  You will become addicted immediately so I would make sure you can smoke several things at one time.  One with several racks is a good idea.  You can have a pork butt going on the top and ribs or chicken on the bottom.  They make beer can chicken holders now (holds two) for stability and they REALLY are helpful - make sure one of those will fit in it.

Those would be the first things I look at.  I haven't smoked anything in a couple weeks - now you've got me planning a weekend meal!!!!!

When you get closer to "smoking time" there are several suggestions I have - in my opinion anyway they add to the flavor of smoking stuff - now you've got me HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Ah, kitchen elf i see you will be a fine resource. Hopefully there are more like you.

I understand there are exclusive BBQ'ing forums, but i prefer to post here.

Would you say for 200 dollars you can get an awesome smoker?

i dont want to spend 800 on an egg if i can get something that is really good for cheaper.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 1, 2006)

I use a weber smoker, it's big enough to smoke a 20 pound turkey.  It usually takes a bag and a half of charcoal (added throughout the smoking process) and one small bag of wood chips.   

soak the chips in wine or cider for a day or two before you begin smoking.   Smoking is a long procedure, so make sure you are around to keep checking the heat and meat.   The more you use it, the better you'll get at it.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2006)

I have been smoking(BBQing is the correct term) for years. Do not get the Egg. Get a smoker with an attached firebox. Thats what I use.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Alright, smoker with an attached firebox, and a weber is good.

I do not need a smoker that big however, for a 20 lb turkey. sounds like youd have to buy alot of fuel.

I just want a smoker to maybe cook a piece of meat that weighs 5 pounds or so and a rack of ribs....


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay guys what do you think about this?  What is the difference in a normal Weber and a Weber "Smoky Mountain"?

Here is the link..

http://www.webergrills.com/ProductDetails.aspx?CategoryID=16&selection=3&Children=0&productID=633


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't even remember what kind of smoker I have but it wasn't that expensive - I'm sure it was under $100.00.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to soak my chunks (don't like chips, they burn up too quickly without imparting a flavor) in apple juice, and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to put apple juice (there are occasions when it isn't appropriate but I just haven't found that occasion yet  ) in the water pan when I smoke a pork butt.

I really wish my smoker had a side box but the pan is pretty easy to add to.  NEXT TIME it will be a side box.  

There are some great smokers i.e., the people, here and you'll get lots of good advice.


----------



## QSis (Aug 1, 2006)

The Weber Smoky Mountain, or WSM, is a vertical bullet smoker that's $249 and worth every penny.

I have two of them which I use in competition BBQ.  It's a short learning curve to use them, they  go for 9 -10 hours without having to refuel (depending on weather conditions), are portable,  cook lots of meat, and are one of the most popular smokers among backyard and competition BBQ'ers.

Yes, there is an entire website called The Virtual Weber Bullet http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ which is extremely well done and very informative.

I would never get a low-end horizontal offset smoker.  Too difficult to maintain even temps and you have to tend it much more closely.  'Course, lots of guys like that, since it gives them an excuse to not to anything else besides "watch the smoker", but I'm too busy for that.e 

The Big Green Egg is a good choice if you have the money, want versatility (it's a grill, an oven, a smoker) and don't care about cooking a lot of food at once.  They are very heavy, very breakable, and the flashbacks when grilling at high temps scare the heck out of me.

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, if you are about to start smoking, I tell you make sure to get a real Cuban cigar none of that Dominican stuff, ...

oh-oh, you're talking about smoking meaaaat.........


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> The Weber Smoky Mountain, or WSM, is a vertical bullet smoker that's $249 and worth every penny.
> 
> I have two of them which I use in competition BBQ.  It's a short learning curve to use them, they  go for 9 -10 hours without having to refuel (depending on weather conditions), are portable,  cook lots of meat, and are one of the most popular smokers among backyard and competition BBQ'ers.
> 
> ...



WOOT! Looks like i found a keeper.  the weber smoky mountain.

CHEERS!

Hey, can you smoke those big whole chicken breasts?

with the bones and skin on them?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 1, 2006)

Side firebox. New Braunfels. Home Depot.


----------



## QSis (Aug 1, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Hey, can you smoke those big whole chicken breasts?
> 
> with the bones and skin on them?


 
Yes, sure.  They don't take long, since you want to "smoke" poultry at a higher temp than you would say, ribs, pork butt or brisket.   

Also, you don't want to use more than say 2-3 chunks of wood for flavoring, since poultry absorbs smoke quickly and easily.

You would shoot for a pit temp of 325 to 350 for poultry to have a shot at crisping up the skin,  and breast meat should not be cooked higher than an internal temperature of 160 degrees.

Lee


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks lee how long would you estimate they take to cook?

they will taste a **** of alot better on a smoker than in my oven right?


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 1, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Alright, smoker with an attached firebox, and a weber is good.
> 
> I do not need a smoker that big however, for a 20 lb turkey. sounds like youd have to buy alot of fuel.
> 
> I just want a smoker to maybe cook a piece of meat that weighs 5 pounds or so and a rack of ribs....



the turkey took a bag and a half of charcoal.


----------



## QSis (Aug 1, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> thanks lee how long would you estimate they take to cook?
> 
> they will taste a **** of alot better on a smoker than in my oven right?


 
If you can get the smoker up to 350, they would take as long as they would in the oven, probably 45 minutes to an hour, to get to an internal of 160.

They may taste better to YOU than they would in your oven, especially if you love smoked chicken.  But I LOVE oven-baked chicken.  I use my smoker at home for things like spare ribs, country ribs, pork butt, beef brisket, bacon, ham, Atomic Buffalo Turds, and maybe the occasional turkey breast.

Lee


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow i had totally forgotten about atomic buffalo turds I read about those awhile back and they sounded INSANELY good..... i cant wait to get my hands on this smoker!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 2, 2006)

*New to smoking!!??*

NO, MLB!!! It is bad for you, you never should have started!!

Oh, excuse me I thought you were talking about cigarette smoking...


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 2, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Well, if you are about to start smoking, I tell you make sure to get a real Cuban cigar none of that Dominican stuff, ...
> 
> oh-oh, you're talking about smoking meaaaat.........


 
 I am havin a Gran Habano Corojo Churchill #5 tonight. Now that is SMOKIN  Ok This guy is not listening....he must get the BBQ with the firebox or he is not going to be happy. Looks and price  does not spell true  BBQ.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 2, 2006)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I am havin a Gran Habano Corojo Churchill #5 tonight. Now that is SMOKIN  Ok This guy is not listening....he must get the BBQ with the firebox or he is not going to be happy. Looks and price  does not spell true  BBQ.



I don't know, it seems that BBQ pit i was talking about gets AWESOME reviews.

I assumed it had a smoke box built in?  Are you saying the pit i linked is not a good one?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

The Weber *is* a good one.  It's actually used a lot in competition BBQ events. 

The difference is the location of the smoke box.  The weber's is inline vertically.  The smoke travels up to the food.  Those with an offset box have it located next to the food and the smoke travels horizontally to the food.

The Weber is a really good choice and easy to use.  That;s the one I'd buy.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 3, 2006)

Andy, that is definitely the one i'm going to get. It has crazy good reviews.


----------



## AlexR (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,

I'm quite partial to Romeo y Juilietta "Cedros" myself.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Andy, that is definitely the one i'm going to get. It has crazy good reviews.


 

Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 3, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> I don't know, it seems that BBQ pit i was talking about gets AWESOME reviews.
> 
> I assumed it had a smoke box built in? Are you saying the pit i linked is not a good one?


 
I had a similar one and it was a pain in the butt to clean. I used it twice. The type I mentioned doubles as a grill. A very large grill and easy to clean. I use it alot.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I had a similar one and it was a pain in the butt to clean. I used it twice. The type I mentioned doubles as a grill. A very large grill and easy to clean. I use it alot.



Mine is like that too. I think its called a Brinkmann smoke n grill. I've never used it  for smoking, just grilling. It looks like you would have to disassemble it to load it with more charcoal. That would suck!


----------



## Hopz (Aug 3, 2006)

Myleg... Look man... the WSM is good, shoot, its even famous, but DUDE!, you live in Houston.
There must be a couple of dozen companies that make smokers there... no kidding. You want and need, a smoker/grill combo. This lets you put charcoal under the grate for regular things like hamburgers and steaks, chicken etc- things that are grilled.
Then it has a fire box off on the end where you burn wood to make smoke. That is what you want. 
Then if you cannot find what you want at one or more of the dozen Grills and More places, go out to FM 1960, west of Willowbrook mall and before Steubner Airline Road. You will see, on the north side of the road, a place called Universal Grills or something or other.. sells all sorts of grills and smokers, plus propane and propane products- not to mention exotic woods for smoke and various spices. They are good people. If nothing else go talk to them they will give you an education. On Saturdays they used to do live cookng and eating demos... good food.
Go for it, and do not wimp out and get a Weber...


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 3, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> Myleg... Look man... the WSM is good, shoot, its even famous, but DUDE!, you live in Houston.
> There must be a couple of dozen companies that make smokers there... no kidding. You want and need, a smoker/grill combo. This lets you put charcoal under the grate for regular things like hamburgers and steaks, chicken etc- things that are grilled.
> Then it has a fire box off on the end where you burn wood to make smoke. That is what you want.
> Then if you cannot find what you want at one or more of the dozen Grills and More places, go out to FM 1960, west of Willowbrook mall and before Steubner Airline Road. You will see, on the north side of the road, a place called Universal Grills or something or other.. sells all sorts of grills and smokers, plus propane and propane products- not to mention exotic woods for smoke and various spices. They are good people. If nothing else go talk to them they will give you an education. On Saturdays they used to do live cookng and eating demos... good food.
> Go for it, and do not wimp out and get a Weber...



Hmm, this brings up an interesting point.  I also wanted to cook stuff on it like Hamburgers, steaks, etc.

So the product i linked is just for smoking, and is a pain in the *** to clean? 

 I will be smoking half the time and doing stuff like burgers and whatnot the other half of the time.

I most DEFINITELY going to head out to that place that you mentioned.

By any chance can you locate the name of the place?  You mentioned, Universal Grills or something similar?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 3, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Mine is like that too. I think its called a Brinkmann smoke n grill. I've never used it for smoking, just grilling. It looks like you would have to disassemble it to load it with more charcoal. That would suck!


 
IF (and I emphasize IF) it is the "bullet" shaped Brinkman it is excellent for smoking. One load of charcoal (10#) is usually enough for the smoking process. But if you want to add more, you just lift the top 2/3 off, add more charcoal and put it back on.
The big drawback to this kind is not having much control over temp, but I had 2 or maybe 3 before I got my side firebox New Braunfels.
If it isn't the bullet shape you are talking about, I withdraw all of the above.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2006)

MLB:

By all means talk to someone knowledgeable about all the options before you make a decision.

You can also grill on the Weber.  It's just not very big.

You can also buy a regular weber charcoal grill and smoke on that.  You have lots of options.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 3, 2006)

Andy M, will only be grilling for my fiance and I and we have a baby on the way but he will not be eating off of the grill.

Andy have you used a weber? how difficult would you say it is to clean it, and how often do you need to?


----------



## Hopz (Aug 3, 2006)

Myleg... correction please on the directions... it is on FM1960 West of 249/Willowbrook Mall... (not toward Steubner-Airline)...its actually:
*
Universal Propane Grill and Light Inc.*
 9106 FM 1960 West
 Houston, TX 77070
 281-894-8878

That ought to get you pretty close... if that won't do it-- try:
http://www.gasgrillwarehouse.com/

One word... they sell gas stuff here. they may not be large proponents of smoking with wood. But, and its a large but... they know their stuff. Listen to them.
I bought my gas grill there many years ago. I love it... and by the way, I smoke on my gas grill several times per month. I do not intend to get into the gas versus wood for smoke argument...


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 3, 2006)

I can "smoke" several slabs of ribs on my smoker and two turkeys or several chickens. You can not do that on a Weber. I can even cook corn,steaks,and burgers in my firebox while "smokin" the other stuff.  All you have to do to clean is to remove the grates to remove the ashes. I then burn a hot fire to clean the grates. Lazy way but it works. The Weber would bu8rn up.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2006)

MLB:

I don't have a WSM, just a Weber gas grill.  I have investigated the WSM as I want to get a smoker.  It is recommended over the Brinkman of the same size and shape as it is sturdier and easier to control the heat.

The side mount rig is bigger and will accommodate more food at one time than the WSM but consider what you really need for two adults and occasional guests.  If you find you like smoking and the time commitment it takes, you can upgrade to a larger and more costly item.

Ask the expert about using the Weber Gold 22" kettle grill for smoking.  Raine posted a detailed instruction of how to smoke on a kettle grill and it seems easy.

Think about what you will be doing most.  If you will be doing a lot of grilling and occasional smoking you might make one choice.  If you will be doing a lot of smoking and occasional grilling, your choice will be different.

You can buy one unit that does both or two separate specialized units.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Hmm, this brings up an interesting point. I also wanted to cook stuff on it like Hamburgers, steaks, etc.
> 
> So the product i linked is just for smoking, and is a pain in the *** to clean?
> 
> ...


 
I can't find the description of the "WSM" but since I bought our son's New Braunfels sidebox smoker in Houston (at Lowe's or Costco I think) when passing through one time, I will post my experience with my own New Braunfels, purchased after that.  If I have already posted to this thread, please forgive.
The sidebox smokers have an additional big plus--you can regulate the temperature of the smoking chamber (and they have a thermometer mounted on the unit) fairly precisely by using the dampers. 
This is important when making things like pork butt for pulled pork, since you want the temperature to not go above 250*.  
It is important for roasting/smoking chickens when you may want the temp to be a bit higher--350* for a short roast/smoke. 
 It is important when smoking fish--trout, salmon, mackerel--when you want the temp to be no more than 150*.

You can use the side firebox as a small charcoal grill for grilling directly over charcoal--OR you can use the main large chamber for a charcoal grill and more space.

If you buy at a place like Barbecues Galore , etc. you will definitely pay top dollar.  Take a look at Home Depot and see what they may have.  And as someone said, since you are in Houston, you should have a lot more places to shop.  Good luck. It's fun.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> IF (and I emphasize IF) it is the "bullet" shaped Brinkman it is excellent for smoking. One load of charcoal (10#) is usually enough for the smoking process. But if you want to add more, you just lift the top 2/3 off, add more charcoal and put it back on.
> The big drawback to this kind is not having much control over temp, but I had 2 or maybe 3 before I got my side firebox New Braunfels.
> If it isn't the bullet shape you are talking about, I withdraw all of the above.



Gretchen, my Brinkmann has 2 grates (link to my smoker/grill). In order to smoke, it appears that I must put charcoal in the bootom, then the bottom grate on, then the water pan or meat for the lower portion. I guess if I didn't want to put the water pan or meat in the lower portion I could leave the bottom grate off. That would make adding fuel easier. When grilling with this unit I have found that a full chimney of charcoal lasts 4 hours, so I might not even have to add more! I'll have to get everything together and go over the instructions. I've only used it for grilling so far.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 4, 2006)

I would go with weber for the bbq, and the gum works really well when you are ready to give up the reds.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> I would go with weber for the bbq, and the gum works really well when you are ready to give up the reds.


 

HUH???


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL Andy I think he is talking about chewing gum to give up smoking Marlboro reds


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> HUH???



Marlboro reds, cigarettes.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> IF (and I emphasize IF) it is the "bullet" shaped Brinkman it is excellent for smoking. One load of charcoal (10#) is usually enough for the smoking process. But if you want to add more, you just lift the top 2/3 off, add more charcoal and put it back on.



Gretchen, you are right! I just looked up the user manual at the Brinkmann website. All I have to do is lift the top 2/3 off like you said. I didn't realize that for smoking the lower grate and water pan is suspended in the unit. I also looks like you could "shovel" it in a few briquettes at a time throught he door. But I have seen most reviewers instruct just to lift the top off like you say. Thank you for the advice, your comment inspired me to check it out. This changes everything!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

You will enjoy it. A really delicious thing to fix is salmon steaks. Let them smoke for about an hour. They should be rosy inside and will be meltingly delicious. 
 Fill it up with whole chickens and smoke for one pan's worth. Then finish the chickens in a 400* oven. 
Water smoking with that smoker has a bit different effect--the fat does not cook out of chickens and ribs, for example. So when you finish the chickens in the oven, the fat will cook off. They are really really good.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> You will enjoy it. A really delicious thing to fix is salmon steaks. Let them smoke for about an hour. They should be rosy inside and will be meltingly delicious.
> Fill it up with whole chickens and smoke for one pan's worth. Then finish the chickens in a 400* oven.
> Water smoking with that smoker has a bit different effect--the fat does not cook out of chickens and ribs, for example. So when you finish the chickens in the oven, the fat will cook off. They are really really good.



How many chickens could I fit in it? I'm thinking 5-6 if they were standing on end with a beer can holder. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

The beer can way will make them too tall for 2 racks. I think 4 on their side will be all that will fitt--2 racks. 
There really isnt any need to do the beer can thing--the water in the smoker does the same thing--or you can put beer, or cider or wine or anything you want in the water pan.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> The beer can way will make them too tall for 2 racks. I think 4 on their side will be all that will fitt--2 racks.
> There really isnt any need to do the beer can thing--the water in the smoker does the same thing--or you can put beer, or cider or wine or anything you want in the water pan.



I guess 4 chickens would be enough at one time, eh?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I guess 4 chickens would be enough at one time, eh?


 
It's worth doing that number--or mixing other things in. The real point being that if you are going to the trouble to fire up the smoker and expense of charcoal then load it up.
I often give smoked chickens for Christmas food gifts. I also freeze themwhen I do a lot.


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 4, 2006)

you guys are making me wanna get in on all the fun!!!

but b4 i go running out and dropping $$ on a smoker / grill combo...i gotta ask:  can you smoke meats in the winter?  also, i have always pw3ned gas grills...since it seems that these must be charcoal, can i grill in the winter as well??  is it a major pain on cold windy nights??


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Gretchen, you are right! I just looked up the user manual at the Brinkmann website. All I have to do is lift the top 2/3 off like you said. I didn't realize that for smoking the lower grate and water pan is suspended in the unit. I also looks like you could "shovel" it in a few briquettes at a time throught he door. But I have seen most reviewers instruct just to lift the top off like you say. Thank you for the advice, your comment inspired me to check it out. This changes everything!


 
Ok....get it but then get the off set fire box type smoker. It only about 100 bucks. I promise you will use that one more than the Bullet. Thats what I did.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ok....get it but then get the off set fire box type smoker. It only about 100 bucks. I promise you will use that one more than the Bullet. Thats what I did.



I already have mine. I picked it as a 5 year award with my company. I googled offset firebox smoker. Those are way too big for me right now. I'm not into smoking enough yet to get that big of a smoker.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> It's worth doing that number--or mixing other things in. The real point being that if you are going to the trouble to fire up the smoker and expense of charcoal then load it up.
> I often give smoked chickens for Christmas food gifts. I also freeze themwhen I do a lot.


 

I guess I would see this as a negative.  You should cook more than you want that day to justify the expense of running the smoker.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I guess I would see this as a negative.  You should cook more than you want that day to justify the expense of running the smoker.



It's a negative that you need to load it up to justify the expense? I'm confused.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2006)

Sure.  If I want to smoke a chicken for my S.O. and myself, I don't want to have to smoke 4 chickens to justify the cost of firing up the beast.  For a small family, a smaller unit would be more practical.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I already have mine. I picked it as a 5 year award with my company. I googled offset firebox smoker. Those are way too big for me right now. I'm not into smoking enough yet to get that big of a smoker.


 
Have fun. I hope you like it. Do a couple chickens first. Its easy and they come out great.I used apple juice in the water pan.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Have fun. I hope you like it. Do a couple chickens first. Its easy and they come out great.I used apple juice in the water pan.



Noted. I will start looking for a sale on whole chickens! Maybe ebay.


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2006)

Here ya go vagriller.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Here ya go vagriller.



Ooh, only 10 minutes left. Better jump on it! BRB!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

Got that smoker goin yet?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Got that smoker goin yet?



Maybe next weekend. I'd like to get some lump charcoal.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Maybe next weekend. I'd like to get some lump charcoal.


 
I like using natural charcoal without the binders.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sure. If I want to smoke a chicken for my S.O. and myself, I don't want to have to smoke 4 chickens to justify the cost of firing up the beast. For a small family, a smaller unit would be more practical.


 
The one I am talking about is about as small and inexpensive as it gets--about $30. You don't HAVE to do 4, but it is just as convenient to do a couple (1,2,3,4) as it is to do one. It is the same amount of heat. I believe it will take the same amount of charcoal to cook 1 chicken in a Weber as this.
 Costco and Sam's sell their chickens 2 to a package, so doing 2 and freezing one is a good thing. You have a meal made ahead.
But,, I really don't mind if you do just one.


----------



## Hopz (Aug 4, 2006)

mugsy... can you smoke in the winter??? YES! I do... we lve at 6000 feet elevation in the rocky mountains, and smoke/grill all year long. In the winter I sometimes have to scrape off the snow/ice, then crank that sucker up. 

No problem. Now, I use gas, and a lot of people will say it's not "real" unless its charcoal... I say sure- whatever you say... I grew up in Memphis with the best BBQ in the world... IMNSHO... and I use gas- so there you go. Everyone loves my grilling and smoking.
Is it hard to grill/cook in the winter- no not really. I have the clothes. The grill has the heat- just turn it on and there you go.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> mugsy... can you smoke in the winter??? YES! I do... we lve at 6000 feet elevation in the rocky mountains, and smoke/grill all year long. In the winter I sometimes have to scrape off the snow/ice, then crank that sucker up.
> 
> No problem. Now, I use gas, and a lot of people will say it's not "real" unless its charcoal... I say sure- whatever you say... I grew up in Memphis with the best BBQ in the world... IMNSHO... and I use gas- so there you go. Everyone loves my grilling and smoking.
> Is it hard to grill/cook in the winter- no not really. I have the clothes. The grill has the heat- just turn it on and there you go.


 
How would a charcoal smoker fare in the cold? Not that my cold here compares to your cold there. I just wonder how a charcoal smoker would do in 30-40 degree temps.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 4, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> How would a charcoal smoker fare in the cold? Not that my cold here compares to your cold there. I just wonder how a charcoal smoker would do in 30-40 degree temps.


 
It works. Might take a little longer. I do it year round.


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2006)

It will work, you just need to keep a close eye on your heat management.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't think the Bullet would work in low temps unless you keep it away from the wind.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 5, 2006)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I don't think the Bullet would work in low temps unless you keep it away from the wind.


 
I have a good grilling patio that is sheltered from the elements. I should be ok.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 5, 2006)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I don't think the Bullet would work in low temps unless you keep it away from the wind.


 
That's probably correct about the wind. But you can smoke the meat and then finish in the oven as I described in a previous post.
We live in the Carolinas and when I have done smoking in the bullet style it was somewhat sheltered by the house.


----------

